# Saskatchewan collector new to this site



## SKjugcollector (Mar 28, 2020)

New here! Hello! 
New member from Canada here, specifically _Saskatchewan_...I've been collecting for quiet a few years, Happy to share what ever pictures and knowledge I have and would appreciate any new leads to add to my wish list. I collect only Saskatchewan advertising


----------



## martyfoley (Mar 28, 2020)

Welcome!  Great looking bottles and jug.  I'm sure Sask has its share of treasures!


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 29, 2020)

Hey welcome to the group! I also collect Sask. stuff, but in particular western Canadian soda and then the major brands. I have a bottles from Ontario but never really focussed on eastern brands.
I never have gone after syphons or the stoneware type stuff. The one item I do collect that most bottle collectors do not is soda cans, I have over 900 form the 50's to the mid 2000's... but mainly focus on cans from the 50's 60's and 70's to about 1988.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 29, 2020)

Here are some of my ACL's...probably some embossed mixed in. I'm not a full time Sask. collector so I'm missing a lot of stuff I'm sure!
The Big is a recent one for me, I may be missing some, I'll have to check and see.


----------



## BillHaddo (Mar 29, 2020)

Canadacan, wow, what a clean and extensive collection and focused on only one area!!,thanks for the show. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SKjugcollector (Mar 29, 2020)

Canadacan, you've have a nice collection of bottles, there's a few in your mix I don't have. I started with crockery, siphons and the older embossed pop bottles. Probably passed up a lot of bottles that now would love to have. It's hard to believe how old these ACL are when you think about it.


----------



## SKjugcollector (Mar 29, 2020)

The two bottles on left in the picture with the blue Watt, are they GJ WATT with differences can't make them out

? Always looking for different variations


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 29, 2020)

BillHaddo said:


> Canadacan, wow, what a clean and extensive collection and focused on only one area!!,thanks for the show.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 29, 2020)

SKjugcollector said:


> The two bottles on left in the picture with the blue Watt, are they GJ WATT with differences can't make them out? Always looking for different variations


I'll try to get a better pic of the two GJ WATT. I love those variations on the Maple Leaf!....you have many I don't have.
Nice collection you have there


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 29, 2020)

So here are a few more, pretty much the rest of what I have other that an embossed Yorkton B.W. and a Pacheal's.
The G&G Watt that you were asking about is pictured. And I'm showing the Starlite because it's the 8oz.
The second Prince Albert is just highlighted with black ink.


----------



## SKjugcollector (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks.  It's a pleasure to share. Is that  a Scott from Yorkton beside the Laing's bottle?
I didn't know about the 8 oz starlite until I read about it on one of your threads. Also learned that there are different sizes of stars on the embossed starlites 4-5 I'm told.  Will learn how many later this spring when I'll be able to visit him.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes this is fun to see!.. The Scott is from Yorkton.
I see a couple more Laing's I need.. or want!  So I did not realize about the 'Star' sizes on the 7.5oz Starlite bottles.
It's always amazing how much we think we know until we see new stuff.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2020)

Canadacan said:


> Here are some of my ACL's...probably some embossed mixed in. I'm not a full time Sask. collector so I'm missing a lot of stuff I'm sure!
> The Big is a recent one for me, I may be missing some, I'll have to check and see.
> 
> View attachment 204661
> ...


Love the ACLs.


----------



## SKjugcollector (Mar 30, 2020)

Scott from Yorkton another bottle to add to my wish list. Is there any embossed lettering beside the script writing on the GJ WATT? and what bottler did the green Nesbitt another to add to my list








I have a few doubles you may want, what is the procedure on this site.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 31, 2020)

Excellent stuff! 
So under G&J is _Company Limited _ in script. 
The Green 'Nesbitt' is Nesbitt Bros. Beverages from Saskatoon. They had a brand new bottling plant in 1940, and operated as an Orange Crush franchise. I really don't know if that was the year they opened for sure, but I believe that is the case.


----------



## SKjugcollector (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for all the info.  Your two embossed G&J WATTs are different than mine and older. Just goes to show a person shouldn't dismiss a bottle at a glance, probably pasted up a few like yours. I came across this Wynola, I hadn't seen one like this one before, is it very common?
Also what is the procedure for trading or selling


----------



## Raypadua (Mar 31, 2020)

Great local collections guys!  Thanks for sharing!

Is the Dominion glass bottling bottle related to Dominion Glass that produces fruit jars?


----------



## SKjugcollector (Apr 1, 2020)

Dominion bottlers Saskatoon is a bottler of soft drinks. Dominion glass made bottle and jars plus other glass items for a lot of bottlers and manufacturers 
Company names were used by different companies that add to the confusion.  There is a Hub beverages in Saskatoon and there are some Hub bottlers, beverages in the USA and I think in BC and the Maritimes.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 1, 2020)

SKjugcollector said:


> Thanks for all the info.  Your two embossed G&J WATTs are different than mine and older. Just goes to show a person shouldn't dismiss a bottle at a glance, probably pasted up a few like yours. I came across this Wynola, I hadn't seen one like this one before, is it very common?
> Also what is the procedure for trading or selling


So my G&J with the older script is dated 1938, my other that is the same as yours is dated 1955....which seems late given you have one in the same style but with the ACL instead of embossed.
Hey what is printed on that 7up heel?....and what's on the base?
Usually trading is carried out via direct email given out in the PM ststem, better to exchange that info there rather than on open forum.
Oh BTW...that Wynola is relatively common, I had not ever seen one until a couple years back but now I see several out there.


----------



## SKjugcollector (Apr 1, 2020)

So your G&J WATT beside the one with the script is the same as mine? in your picture it looks like the lettering is over the art deco.
DOMINION BOTTLING  WKS. LTD CONTENTS 7 OZs
I think it's an O in the diamond and  6

Not sure what the PM system is or how to get into it.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 1, 2020)

Yes it's the same...just an optical illusion. 
So my friend has a Dominion B W 7up...but its a paper label with no embossing at all, I believe it to be the earliest form of 7up, his bottle has the Dominion glass mark.
At this point its difficult to say if yours had an ACL on it, all the ones I've seen with embossed necks have had ACL's.
So pm system is beside your profile name on the right top, it's the little envelope symbol


----------



## SKjugcollector (Apr 1, 2020)

I can't say if this bottle had an ACL, it has no remnants at all. It's a bottle I nearly missed seeing the embossing


----------



## SKjugcollector (Apr 2, 2020)

I looked closely at the bottle and I do not see any evidence of an ACL, maybe it's the next in line after the bottle with no embossing and a label


----------

